# 9x20 chip catcher



## JoeSixPack74 (Feb 11, 2013)

I had meant to do this on my Jet 9x20 for many years.  Finally got sick of cleaning chips from behind the lathe.  Welded this together.





Painted with Rustoleum "Navajo White" and it came out close enough to the Jet off white.





And yes it was just cleaned before picture time.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 12, 2013)

That turned out really nice. It should serve you well. Looks just like it belongs there. Thanks for the post.


----------



## autonoz (Feb 12, 2013)

What a great design and it fits like a glove. I have to get a welder next so I can copy some cool projects on here.


----------



## nightowl499 (Jan 26, 2014)

very nice work, looks better than the ones that comes on many of these


----------



## blacksmithden (Jan 27, 2014)

Excellent job ! That looks like a factory made part !


----------



## fastback (Jan 28, 2014)

Nice design, the chips should slide right down into the tray.  Looks like something that should have come with the lathe.

Paul


----------

